# Mondo Megabits (NFT cardgame with skilltrees) Hypethread



## Creamu (Jul 20, 2022)

Mondo Megabits is an animated NFT card game with skilltrees, sounds effects and music. They are handmade without AI.  Creatures, spells and crafting.

It's a unique concept and I am hyped what they will come up with.

Please share your thoughts.


----------



## Ondrashek06 (Jul 20, 2022)

Hypethread? Imagine hyping up a literal pyramid scheme scam.


----------



## Creamu (Jul 20, 2022)

Ondrashek06 said:


> Hypethread? Imagine hyping up a literal pyramid scheme scam.


What are you talking about?


----------



## Ondrashek06 (Jul 20, 2022)

Creamu said:


> What are you talking about?


> "NFT game"
> doesn't know why is it being called a pyramid scheme scam


----------



## Creamu (Jul 20, 2022)

Ondrashek06 said:


> > "NFT game"
> > doesn't know why is it being called a pyramid scheme scam


I am not aware no. I thought this is a legit card game. Why/how does make NFT it so?


----------



## MookieBlaylok (Aug 11, 2022)

Creamu said:


> I am not aware no. I thought this is a legit card game. Why/how does make NFT it so?


Not a user, but the mint price just came out. .25 eth, or roughly $500 USD for a card  it's only a bit of a pyramid scheme


----------



## Creamu (Aug 11, 2022)

MookieBlaylok said:


> Not a user, but the mint price just came out. .25 eth, or roughly $500 USD for a card  it's only a bit of a pyramid scheme


Finally someone who does a NFT game right!


----------



## Creamu (Sep 12, 2022)

Mondo Megabits is coming soon get ready!


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 12, 2022)

Ondrashek06 said:


> Hypethread? Imagine hyping up a literal pyramid scheme scam.


How are NFTs are pyramid scheme? I hear this a lot and I don’t think people know what that term actually means


----------



## IC_ (Sep 12, 2022)

Dear Creamu, even if you might not be able to see it through your own computer, I need to remind you that the server farms that power the Blockchain and NFT technology are the source of huge amounts of EMF pollution, and overall are some of the biggest contributors to global EMF pollution in the environment. NFT and Blockchain technology is very dangerous to the human body and all living things, and could even kill the human species off this planet if it goes out of control. I hope you are aware of that.


----------



## Creamu (Sep 13, 2022)

IC_ said:


> Dear Creamu, even if you might not be able to see it through your own computer, I need to remind you that the server farms that power the Blockchain and NFT technology are the source of huge amounts of EMF pollution, and overall are some of the biggest contributors to global EMF pollution in the environment. NFT and Blockchain technology is very dangerous to the human body and all living things, and could even kill the human species off this planet if it goes out of control. I hope you are aware of that.


Dear IC_,

thank you very much for your concern, and for illuminating the dangers of blockchain infrastructure. 

Unfortunatly we are in a position in this context, where our individual efforts are not going to turn things into a better direction in any meaningful way for the time being, since the populus is held uneducated, unhealthy and therefore not able to utilies their full potential for intelligence (not to speak of the sad excuses for culture). So we will have to go through the full extent of this EMF winter.

Only the strife for natural law and the bitter experience of the destruction of modern livestyles will allow for a change, and there is no use in slowing it down, in fact it is better to speed it up. Look for example at cardiovascular diseases, this was a rather rare issue only 50 years ago. Now it is all too common. The same goes for cancer. The pandamic of these diseases are nothing new to anyone these days, however auto immune diseases have managed to grow to such an issue by now that it is a bigger problem than cancer and cardiovascular diseases combined. We need to return to natural order. Stay strong!


----------

